# Stato supporto Reiser4

## comio

Ciao,

dato che la macchina è impallata (vedi topic precedente...), ho la seria intenzione di costruirmi una gentoo nuova di pacco. Ora, sono fortemente tentato di mettere come fs reiser4... ma mi turba il supporto.

Secondo voi, quanto è azzardato mettere la reiser4 (mi pare che solo gli mm-sources la supportino)?

Qualcuno ha avuto esperienze positive o negative?

Voglio essere chiaro, non mi interessa il flam del tipo "metti xfs/ext3/reiserfs3.6 che sono meglio...", voglio solo sapere delle vostre esperienze con reiser4.

ciao!

----------

## xchris

guarda... io sono lo scettico numero 1 su reiser in generale.... non parliamo di reiser4...

tempo fa stavo costruendo una media box con gentoo e ho deciso di provare reiser4 (anche perche' il pc e' un po' scarsotto,p3)

Ho usato l'ottimo livecd di lnxay (chiedo scusa se il nick non e' corretto...ma non lo ricordo mai) e ho inziato a fare il tutto.

Bhe... stupore ... avro' chiuso in malo modo la macchina 3000 volte (per svariati motivi) e il FS ha retto.

Non me lo sarei mai aspettato!

A essere onesto non so se mi fiderei a metterlo sulla mia WKS.... 

(io sono proprio old-style con il mio fido ext3)

Questa cosa pero' mi ha veramente sorpreso positivamente....

ciao

EDIT:da notare anche il risparmio di spazio con reiser4....

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (io sono proprio old-style con il mio fido ext3)
> 
> 

 

Lo dico che sei proprio tradizionalista  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo dico che sei proprio tradizionalista 

 

ma dormo sicuro  :Twisted Evil: 

cmq mi pare di aver dimostrato coraggio e curiosita' sul p3  :Very Happy: 

Ben vengano FS sicuri e + performanti di ext3!

ciao

----------

## comio

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   
> 
> Lo dico che sei proprio tradizionalista  
> 
> ma dormo sicuro 
> ...

 

scusate... non voglio interrompere... ma prima che diventi un flam... vorrei ribadire che non voglio un confronto fra i vari fs, piuttosto le vostre esperienze con Reiser4.

ciao

----------

## xchris

comio...

stiamo solo scherzando  :Smile: 

questa e' la mia unica esperienza con reiser4  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Flonaldo

Dato che ieri ho avuto la fortuna di ascoltare una lezione di Hans Reiser riguardo i reiser4, forse sarò anche condizionato da questo, ma a quanto pare sono davvero molto ma molto meglio dei precedenti quindi li consiglio! io personalmente non li ho ancora messi, però lo faro appena ho un po di tempo libero

----------

## comio

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Dato che ieri ho avuto la fortuna di ascoltare una lezione di Hans Reiser riguardo i reiser4, forse sarò anche condizionato da questo, ma a quanto pare sono davvero molto ma molto meglio dei precedenti quindi li consiglio! io personalmente non li ho ancora messi, però lo faro appena ho un po di tempo libero

 

Ti parlo delle mie perplessità: tutt'ora non è ben chiaro quanto sia il supporto per il kernel (non si può vivere di solo mm-sources e patches), i benchmark sono a favore... ma a scapito di cosa? Quale sarà il supporto nel futuro?

Io vorrei passare, dato che sulla carta reiser4 risulta essere il migliore... ma io non lo sto mettendo sul server ma su un portatile (uso cpu? quindi durata batteria?).

ecco perché chiedo pareri sul reiser4 (che non siano solo filosofici).

ciao

----------

## flocchini

Immagino tu sia su x86 visto che non lo hai specificato... La mia esperienza e' stata molto negativa ma solo su amd64. Ho applicato la patch apposita ma si sput***** tutto in fase di estrazione dello stage  :Wink:  In fondo era dichiarato che non fosse stabilissimo, ma cosi' ci sono rimasto male  :Laughing: 

Anche io sono ansioso di poterlo usare visto che come dici giustamente sulla carta e' davvero buono, tuttavia per ora direi che sulla mia piattaforma "el va no" (ndr: "non va")

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Quote:*   

> ecco perché chiedo pareri sul reiser4 (che non siano solo filosofici).

 

bhe qui troverai tutto, vedi un po se conviene, secondo me si!

http://www.namesys.com/benchmarks.htm

----------

## Hotblack

Io giusto per cominciare a testarlo ho creato una partizione reiser4 solo per /usr/portage.

Nessun problema fin'ora, anche dopo aver spento brutalmente il portatile (thinkpad a31) un paio di volte.

Non so darti purtroppo una valutazione sulla durata della batteria, perché la mia è talmente malridotta da costrigermi ad usare il portatile sempre attaccato alla corrente  :Razz: 

Come kernel uso gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6 patchato a mano.

----------

## emix

Uso reiser4 su tutto il sistema dal 1/9/2004 e non ho mai avuto mezzo problema, anche a seguito di reboot forzati. Per quanto riguarda i sorgenti ho risolto applicando manualmente le patch ai vanilla.

L'unica nota stonata è che reiser4 non supporta gli extended attributes (non ho potuto provare Beagle), ma per il resto tutto ok.

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusate... non voglio interrompere... ma prima che diventi un flam
> 
> 

 

Io e xchris che facciamo un flame, ma quando mai, in genere andiamo così d'accordo che avevamo pensato di fare le vacanze assieme  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *Hotblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nessun problema fin'ora, anche dopo aver spento brutalmente il portatile (thinkpad a31) un paio di volte.

 

Ma hai provato a spegnerlo mentre fai un sync? Poi un portatile non si spegne mai brutalmente a meno che non togli la batteria.. hai fatto questo o hai usato il tasto apposito?  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

io sul mio portatile ho fatto di tutto....

l'ho spento in malo modo per problemi di batteria....per crash dovuti al wifi e a uso intensivo di framebuffer...etc etc

avro' avuto fortuna... ma e' andata sempre benissimo  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## comio

ho già fatto il mkfs.reiser4  :Smile: 

[OT]

Ringrazio l'hacker che ha pensato alla sycall chroot di unix! Quello si che era un vero uomo e non un mangiatore di Quiche!

Uso la macchina con due ambienti isolati... senza fermo macchina...  :Smile: 

[/OT]

ciao

----------

## comio

Fatta la prima parte di bootstrap.sh... e tutto ancora funziona... 

Per adesso il fs pare reggere... ma è presto dirlo.

ciao

----------

## xchris

coraggio  :Smile: 

che mondo sarebbe senza pionieri?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

> Fatta la prima parte di bootstrap.sh... e tutto ancora funziona... 
> 
> Per adesso il fs pare reggere... ma è presto dirlo.
> 
> 

 

Si, ma sarebbe veramente il colmo che appena bootstrappi ti parte il fs..  :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Fatta la prima parte di bootstrap.sh... e tutto ancora funziona... 
> 
> Per adesso il fs pare reggere... ma è presto dirlo.
> 
>  
> ...

 

il mio amico migliore è Murphy...

ciao

----------

## flocchini

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Si, ma sarebbe veramente il colmo che appena bootstrappi ti parte il fs.. 

 

Firuli' firula'...  :Rolling Eyes: 

(In linea con il topic del chan #amd64  :Wink:   )

----------

## gutter

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (In linea con il topic del chan #amd64   )

 

Su amd64 è nota una "certa" incompatibilità.

----------

## btbbass

Ah, guarda, ti posso dire che mi sono trovato  bene con reiser4!! Molto spazio risparmiato su disco (per ora solo la cartella di portage), da 400 Mb di ebuild su ext3 a meno della metà (115 Mb).. Poi è più veloce, chiaro, consuma un po più di cpu, ma nn credo che influisca poi molto.. nn ho mai fattoprove per accertarmene!

----------

## Cagnulein

ieri notte leggendo questo post mi sono dato anche io a r4 (sulla partizione secondaria). Ho mosso la /usr/portage/ e tutta la /var/ dentro a questa partizione e lo speed up durante l'emerge è eccezionale! Addirittura il mio hd quando accede alla 2nd partizione (solo ora con r4) fa quasi un rumore diverso a differenza dell'accesso a reiserfs (partizione primaria)...è una ricerca più "smooth" rispetto a quella frenetica della prima partizione...

Hah, a proposito, ho potuto provarlo anche in caso di crash e tutto ha funzionato alla perfezione  :Smile: 

----------

## Hotblack

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Ma hai provato a spegnerlo mentre fai un sync? Poi un portatile non si spegne mai brutalmente a meno che non togli la batteria.. hai fatto questo o hai usato il tasto apposito? 

 

Mentre facevo un sync no, cmq per spegnere brutalmente intendo tener premuto il tasto di accensione 5 sec. circa, nelle occasioni in cui il portatile non risponde più  :Razz:  (un paio di volte mi si è freezato xorg).

----------

## ballero

 *comio wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> Voglio essere chiaro, non mi interessa il flam del tipo "metti xfs/ext3/reiserfs3.6 che sono meglio...", voglio solo sapere delle vostre esperienze con reiser4.
> 
> ciao!

 

Per la mia esperienza, ho notato che alcuni programmi sotto Wine vanno in stallo col Reiser4.

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   
> 
> (In linea con il topic del chan #amd64   ) 
> 
> Su amd64 è nota una "certa" incompatibilità.

 

Si sa anche vagamente il motivo?

----------

## Sparker

Sapete se hanno risolto il problema che impediva di esportare fs reiser4 tramite nfs?

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo voi, quanto è azzardato mettere la reiser4 (mi pare che solo gli mm-sources la supportino)?
> 
> 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297719-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-reiser4+kernel.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

Seguendo le instruzioni del post sopra postato provo ad installare il supporto a reiser4 su i gentoo-sources.... sono incuriosito dalla velocità e dal risparmio di spazio di questo fs di cui tutti parlano.. avendo 3 macchine posso permettermi di fare dei test su una quindi anche se mi va a puttane amen!

Allora vi posto il riassunto delle operazioni poi vediamo cosa succede...

```

# mkdir /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources

# mkdir /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources/files

# cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources/

```

```
# nano -w reiser4-gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4.ebuild
```

L'ebuild da copia incollare nel  reiser4-gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

ETYPE="sources"

IUSE="ultra1"

inherit kernel-2

detect_version

detect_arch

#version of gentoo patchset

GPV="11.05"

GPV_SRC="mirror://gentoo/genpatches-${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}-${GPV}-base.tar.bz2

   mirror://gentoo/genpatches-${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}-${GPV}-extras.tar.bz2"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~ppc ~amd64 ~ppc64"

HOMEPAGE="http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources"

UNIPATCH_LIST="${DISTDIR}/genpatches-${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}-${GPV}-base.tar.bz2

          ${DISTDIR}/genpatches-${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}-${GPV}-extras.tar.bz2

          ${DISTDIR}/reiser4-for-${KV/-reiser4*/-3}.patch.gz"

UNIPATCH_DOCS="${WORKDIR}/patches/genpatches-${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}-${GPV}/0000_README"

DESCRIPTION="Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the ${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR} kernel tree and extra patches for reiser4 support"

SRC_URI="${KERNEL_URI} ${GPV_SRC} ${ARCH_URI}

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}/${KV%%-reiser4*}/reiser4-for-${KV/-reiser4*/-3}.patch.gz"

pkg_setup() {

   if use sparc; then

      # hme lockup hack on ultra1

      use ultra1 || UNIPATCH_EXCLUDE="${UNIPATCH_EXCLUDE} 1399_sparc-U1-hme-lockup.patch"

   fi

}

pkg_postinst() {

   postinst_sources

   echo

   if [ "${ARCH}" = "sparc" ]; then

      if [ x"`cat /proc/openprom/name 2>/dev/null`" \

          = x"'SUNW,Ultra-1'" ]; then

         einfo "For users with an Enterprise model Ultra 1 using the HME"

         einfo "network interface, please emerge the kernel using the"

         einfo "following command: USE=ultra1 emerge ${PN}"

      fi

   fi

   einfo "For more info on this patchset, and how to report problems, see:"

   einfo "${HOMEPAGE}"

   echo

   echo

   ewarn "IMPORTANT:"

   ewarn "The reiser4 filesystem is not concidered stable in linux yet. The filesystem"

   ewarn "is very much usable though."

   ewarn "ALWAYS keep a second stable and bootable kernel apart in your boot manager."

   ewarn "Do NOT use reiser4 for your /boot partition unless you really know what you"

   ewarn "are doing... even then I do not recommend it."

   echo

   ewarn "Make sure that 4Kb stacks are turned OFF in the kernel. Found under kernel hacking subsection in the kernel config"

   echo

} 
```

Creiamo il digest

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources/reiser4-gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r4.ebuild digest
```

Qui inizia a scaricare...

Smascheriamo...

```
# echo sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Ora è possibile emergiare il kernel smascherato

```
# emerge -s reiser4-gentoo-sources

*  sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.11-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 37,130 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree and extra patches for reiser4 support

      License:     GPL-2

```

Ora emergo... Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Da questo post sembra tutto rose e fiori ma devo dire che i miei test sono stati insoddisfacenti per colpa del kernel che freezava magicamente (2.6.8, qualche tempo fa) e senza alcun motivo....da allora mi sono ccontentato d ireiser 3.6....

----------

## neryo

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ecco perché chiedo pareri sul reiser4 (che non siano solo filosofici). 
> 
> bhe qui troverai tutto, vedi un po se conviene, secondo me si!
> 
> http://www.namesys.com/benchmarks.htm

 

mancava un 'l'  :Wink: 

http://www.namesys.com/benchmarks.html

----------

## dappiu

Ho fatto mkfs.reiser4 con reiser4progs 1.0.3 (la versione 1.0.2 dava molti problemi).

Da allora (due mesi) anche se ho spento spesso brutalmente il pc non ho avuto alcun problema e la velocità è sensazionale rispetto al reiser 3.6.

Riguardo Murphy, secondo me se sei convinto che qualcosa vada male, le probabilità che vada male aumentano spropositatamente!

Think positive  :Smile: 

EDIT: [CAZZATA MODE ON] http://www.repubblica.it/2004/j/sezioni/scienza_e_tecnologia/murphy/murphy/murphy.html [/CAZZATA MODE OFF]

----------

## emix

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> ... devo dire che i miei test sono stati insoddisfacenti per colpa del kernel che freezava magicamente (2.6.8, qualche tempo fa) e senza alcun motivo

 

Mi capitava spesso con gli mm-sources, ma da quando sono tornato ai vanilla non ho mai avuto un freeze.

----------

## neryo

Ho compialto i gentoo-sources con la formula precedente e poi fino alla creazione del fs reiser4 tutto ok, ho spostato con un "cp -a" la mia /usr nella nuova partizione e da 3,4 Gb mi si e' ridotta a 2,5 Gb  :Shocked:  Ottima ottimizzazione direi.. 1 Gb risparmiato!  :Wink: 

Ora devo settare il mio fstab.. ma lo faro domani se ho del tempo.. cmq per ora sensazione positiva...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lxnay

 *xchris wrote:*   

> coraggio 
> 
> che mondo sarebbe senza pionieri? 

 

L X N A Y... dio... ma e` cosi` difficile  :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neryo

Bene, ho completato e devo dire che quando faccio un emerge sync è varamente una skeggia..... impressionante... :Shocked:   speriamo che tenga botta!!!  :Razz: 

----------

## comio

Allo stato attuale io ho solo un server di base con X avviato, il client di posta e firefox (per leggere il forum)... Vado lentino...

Prime sensazioni: le operazioni tipo delete e ricerca sono decisamente veloci. Sto usando la serie mm- del kernel... per adesso nessun freeze.

ci sentiamo più tardi... quando avrò un kde che gira (per l'occasione ho messo il -meta, giusto per favorire l'economia italiana)

ciao

----------

## comio

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Seguendo le instruzioni del post sopra postato provo ad installare il supporto a reiser4 su i gentoo-sources.... sono incuriosito dalla velocità e dal risparmio di spazio di questo fs di cui tutti parlano.. avendo 3 macchine posso permettermi di fare dei test su una quindi anche se mi va a puttane amen!
> 
> Allora vi posto il riassunto delle operazioni poi vediamo cosa succede...
> 
> ... snip! ...
> ...

 

sicuro che le patch siano giuste? mi pare che non aggiungano le voci nel menu di configurazione. Per adesso uso gli mm- eventualmente mi studio il problema!

ciao

----------

## yardbird

 *comio wrote:*   

> Sto usando la serie mm- del kernel... per adesso nessun freeze.

 

Solo una piccola osservazione: IMHO sta' lontano dagli -mm. Per come procede lo sviluppo del kernel adesso la serie -mm è da considerarsi l'equivalente di un ramo di sviluppo (2.7), e perciò è molto più instabile di una volta. Il mio personale consiglio è quello di scaricarti le patch di reiser4 per il kernel vanilla da qui:

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6.

Io uso reiser4 da giugno dell'anno scorso sulla root del portatile. Ho avuto qualche problema i primi tempi, ma anche quando non era stato ancora dichiarato stabile nonostante vari freeze non ho mai perso alcun dato. Lo uso anche sulla mia workstation in ufficio (su una configurazione raid0) e anche lì non ho mai perso nulla. L'unico motivo per cui non userei reiser4 su un server di produzione è legato alla sua giovinezza, ma se dovessi basarmi solo sulla mia esperienza diretta non esiterei un istante.

Un consiglio che vale per qualsiasi filesystem è quello di eseguire sempre un fsck dopo uno shutdown sporco, usando un livecd o una installazione minima di linux su un'altra partizione  se la partizione da controllare è la root. E poi fare sempre i backup  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *comio wrote:*   

> Allo stato attuale io ho solo un server di base con X avviato, il client di posta e firefox (per leggere il forum)... Vado lentino...
> 
> Prime sensazioni: le operazioni tipo delete e ricerca sono decisamente veloci. Sto usando la serie mm- del kernel... per adesso nessun freeze.
> 
> ci sentiamo più tardi... quando avrò un kde che gira (per l'occasione ho messo il -meta, giusto per favorire l'economia italiana)
> ...

 

sbav tienici aggiornati la cosa mi interessa non poco:

voglio proprio vedere che prestazioni reiser4 è in grado di raggiungere

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Allo stato attuale io ho solo un server di base con X avviato, il client di posta e firefox (per leggere il forum)... Vado lentino...
> 
> Prime sensazioni: le operazioni tipo delete e ricerca sono decisamente veloci. Sto usando la serie mm- del kernel... per adesso nessun freeze.
> 
> ci sentiamo più tardi... quando avrò un kde che gira (per l'occasione ho messo il -meta, giusto per favorire l'economia italiana)
> ...

 

ok!

comunque ad occhio la gestione dei file mignon è decisamente efficiente. Esempio: unmerge di un kernel. Prima ci metteva minuti, ora ci mette un minuto. Non mi chiedere una misura oggettiva, dato che la machina la costruendo...

ciao

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sicuro che le patch siano giuste? mi pare che non aggiungano le voci nel menu di configurazione. Per adesso uso gli mm- eventualmente mi studio il problema!
> 
> 

 

Si sono giuste.. nel kernel le voce di reiser4 c'erano.. tante' che lo sto utilizzando...  :Razz: 

----------

## sourcez

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> sicuro che le patch siano giuste? mi pare che non aggiungano le voci nel menu di configurazione. Per adesso uso gli mm- eventualmente mi studio il problema!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Se è attivata quest'opzione del kernel:

```

Kernel hacking  ---> 

   ...

   [ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb 
```

la voce reiser4 non viene mostrata.

----------

## TwoMinds

...uso reiser4 solo per /usr/portage su ~x86... i motivi sono questi:

```

muon twominds # df -hT | grep portage

/dev/hdc5  reiser4    907M  140M  768M  16% /usr/portage

```

...riconfermato con un:

```

muon portage # du -hs ./

125M    ./

```

...inoltre emerge sync e emerge -s sono estremamente veloci (rispetto a ext3 e reiser3)... i sorgenti sempre usati cko e nitro (alla larga dagli mm)...

(...per paragone su ext3 mi sembra che il portage sia ormai più di 350 MB...)

----------

## btbbass

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ...uso reiser4 solo per /usr/portage su ~x86... i motivi sono questi:
> 
> ```
> 
> muon twominds # df -hT | grep portage
> ...

 

Confermo!! Solo per gli ebuild mi servivano 370 MB e passa.. ora meno di 100

----------

## comio

Per adesso il sistema va bene (probabilmente non faccio neanche il prelink). Qualcuno mi posta le risorse per seguire l'evoluzione degli ebuild con supporto reiser4?

grazie  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

> Per adesso il sistema va bene (probabilmente non faccio neanche il prelink). Qualcuno mi posta le risorse per seguire l'evoluzione degli ebuild con supporto reiser4?
> 
> 

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions

 *Quote:*   

> NOTE: Reiser4 will be included in the vanilla 2.6.12 kernel, whenever it is released, so you will no longer have to patch your kernel to get it reiser4-enabled.

 

A quanto pare basta aspettare un po' e sara' incluso nei vanilla sources 2.6.12!!  :Wink:  ..a questo punto aspettiamo!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   NOTE: Reiser4 will be included in the vanilla 2.6.12 kernel, whenever it is released, so you will no longer have to patch your kernel to get it reiser4-enabled. 
> 
> A quanto pare basta aspettare un po' e sara' incluso nei vanilla sources 2.6.12!!  ..a questo punto aspettiamo!! 

 

ottima notizia

----------

## gutter

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A quanto pare basta aspettare un po' e sara' incluso nei vanilla sources 2.6.12!!  ..a questo punto aspettiamo!! 

 

Ottimo, sarà il momento che li provo  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A quanto pare basta aspettare un po' e sara' incluso nei vanilla sources 2.6.12!!  ..a questo punto aspettiamo!! 

 

CHE FICATA UNICA!

Appena esce farò un test approfondito perché gli "-mm" mi hanno tolto la voglia di fare esperimenti

MA è strano che nel Changelog dell'ultima release Candidate http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.12-rc4 non sia proprio menzionato....non è che è una bufala????

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   
> 
> A quanto pare basta aspettare un po' e sara' incluso nei vanilla sources 2.6.12!!  ..a questo punto aspettiamo!!  
> 
> Ottimo, sarà il momento che li provo 

 

gia'! ..al momento su una macchina ho i gentoo-sources 'patchati' per reiser4 e sembra andare bene, nessun problema... un esperimento riuscito! 

ho rischiato poco visto che la settimana prox mi arriva processore e scheda a 64 bit e quindi mi tocca rifarla..  :Rolling Eyes:  Appena esce il 2.6.12 lo metto su tutte le macchine tranne il server.. che per il momento preferisco non toccare!  :Wink: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Ho provato a installarlo sul mio portatile Pentium 333, sia con mm-sources sia con nitro-sources. 

Formatto, copio tutto (l'avevo compilato su una partizione chrootata di un PC più veloce), riavvio.... e /sbin/init mi va puntualmente in segfault  :Crying or Very sad: 

Reinstallo tutto su ReiserFS v3, con gli stessi identici kernel... e funziona tutto perfettamente.

Ho aperto un bug report su bugzilla.gentoo e me l'hanno chiuso dicendo che Reiser4 non è supportato.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   
> 
> A quanto pare basta aspettare un po' e sara' incluso nei vanilla sources 2.6.12!!  ..a questo punto aspettiamo!!  
> 
> MA è strano che nel Changelog dell'ultima release Candidate http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.12-rc4 non sia proprio menzionato....non è che è una bufala????

 

Appunto... dove hai letto la notizia, neryo?

----------

## neryo

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*    *neryo wrote:*   
> 
> A quanto pare basta aspettare un po' e sara' incluso nei vanilla sources 2.6.12!!  ..a questo punto aspettiamo!!  
> 
> MA è strano che nel Changelog dell'ultima release Candidate http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.12-rc4 non sia proprio menzionato....non è che è una bufala???? 
> ...

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Update_reiser4_partitions

l'avevo cmq gia' postato il link... nel post dove citavo la notizia...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ehm ...

leggendo i changelog di quello che sarà il successivo kernel 2.6.15 (prepatch 2.6.15-rc2 per la precisione) ho notato questa riga...

```

commit 58bb01a9cd72eebf60d00c57b948a76aa7b85727

Author: Hans Reiser <reiser@namesys.com>

Date:   Fri Nov 18 01:10:53 2005 -0800

    [PATCH] re-export clear_page_dirty_for_io()

    

    2.6.14 has this exported, and reiser4 (at least) uses it.  Put things back

    the way they were.

    

    Signed-off-by: Vladimir V. Saveliev <vs@namesys.com>

    Signed-off-by: Andrew Morton <akpm@osdl.org>

    Signed-off-by: Linus Torvalds <torvalds@osdl.org>

```

I tempi sono maturi per l'inserimento di reiser4 nel kernel vanilla?

Spero di si...

Se qualcuno sa qualcosa canti per favore...

----------

## thewally

Ciao, non vorrei dire sciocchezze, ma mi pareva di aver capito che a Linus stesse un po' sui cosiddetti, perchè l'inserimento di Reiser4 nel kernel comportava la riscrittura di numerose righe di codice (cambiando molti concetti alla base della gestione del FS).

Poi c'è sempre il problema che questo benedetto FS non si può ridimensionare (dimmi che è una cosa da niente   :Exclamation:  ) se non con un'applicazione a pagamento dello stesso Reiser (credo sia anche closed-source  :Evil or Very Mad:  ).

Quindi la vedo dura...

----------

## Sparker

No, non comporta la riscrittura di numerose righe di codice, ma l'architettura a plug-in di reiser4 "viola" la politica di indipendenza dal file system che Linux utilizza.

L'implementazione corretta sarebbe fornire i plug-in a livello di Virtual File System, in modo che, eventualmente, tutti i fs possano avvantaggiarsene.

E poi (imho soprattutto) c'è un marcato astio tra alcuni sviluppatori e Hans Reiser

----------

## Apetrini

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi c'è sempre il problema che questo benedetto FS non si può ridimensionare (dimmi che è una cosa da niente   ) se non con un'applicazione a pagamento dello stesso Reiser (credo sia anche closed-source  ).
> 
> Quindi la vedo dura...

 

Ma allora si puo ridimensionare, se entrerà a far parte del kernel tree ufficiale forse qualcuno lo scriverà un software open source.

----------

## yardbird

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Poi c'ï¿½sempre il problema che questo benedetto FS non si puï¿½ridimensionare (dimmi che ï¿½una cosa da niente   ) se non con un'applicazione a pagamento dello stesso Reiser (credo sia anche closed-source  ).

 

In linea di principio qualsiasi fs si puÃ² ridimensionare, basta scrivere un'applicazione apposita. E attualmente non ce ne sono per reiser4 (nÃ¨ open nÃ¨ closed), visto che il focus di Reiser & Co al momento Ã¨ l'inclusione nel kernel vanilla.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

